# Long time coming.



## sandchip (Jul 28, 2021)

Added these the other day after asking every once in a while for about 20 years.  The high shoulder quart completes the set, unless there's another mold out there.  Only one I've seen.  The hutch was just more gravy for my Americus bottles.  Love this hobby!


----------



## bottles_inc (Jul 28, 2021)

Very nice! Congrats. Love that style of whiskey bottle, never seen one like it before. Gotta poke around and see if there's any like that over here on the east coast


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 28, 2021)

Hey @sandchip that is a saweeeet group! Love it! It seams that those tall narrow whiskeys were west coast most often... well, I havent seen any east coast like that. I thank you for posting the story and pics!
~Fred


----------



## willong (Jul 28, 2021)

Very nice group!

Even though they are much more common and cost the original bottler significantly less than elaborate, custom embossed designs, I have always been particularly fond of slug plate bottles. I especially like the shoo fly flasks in your assortment.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 29, 2021)

Never seen a whiskey cylinder like that.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 31, 2021)

Nice looking Bottles. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 31, 2021)

Congrats its





bottles_inc said:


> Very nice! Congrats. Love that style of whiskey bottle, never seen one like it before. Gotta poke around and see if there's any like that over here on the east coast


Congrats !!it's always an amazing fealing to find that one bottle you've been looking for...good stuff


----------

